# Media Request



## mbeck

Dear All 

I am a journalist for The Age, hoping to write to a family who has recently moved to Melbourne for economic reasons. I'd like to do an in-depth interview and take pictures for the paper. Any interesting bits of information or tips would also be gratefully received. Please give me a call on 03 8667 2266

Kind regards

Maris


----------

